# Summer's Eve Feminine Wash



## Baby Visage (Jan 25, 2007)

Not too long ago I discovered a little secret.

*Summer's Eve Feminine Wash is a great facial cleanser!*

I had ran out of the usual stuff that I use and since I was in a pinch I decided I'd give it a try. I use the unscented sensitive skin version and it's just perfect for my combination skin! It didn't leave my face too oily or too dry and I've never seen any facial cleanser remove eye makeup so well!

If your planning on switching facial cleansers, try this seriously cheap alternative and tell us how it works out for you!

Yay for interesting, cheap finds! :rockwoot:


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 25, 2007)

Really? Wow. What's in the wash? I'm just wondering if it's safe.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 25, 2007)

ha ha ha ha. im sorry but this made me crack up.

i gotta check into using it as a cleanser (or at least go and look at it in the store).


----------



## Saja (Jan 25, 2007)

Well it would have to be fairly gentle due to its intended use....so i can see it being gentle on your face


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 25, 2007)

That is a great idea! I will go and try that sometime.


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 25, 2007)

wow


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 25, 2007)

That's so crazy! I don't have any in the house, or I might just be curious enough to try that. I'm glad you found something, however odd, that works for you. Well, I guess it can't be more odd than those who use the Monistat anti-chafing gel as a foundation primer!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have some but never thought of trying it on my face. Maybe ill try next time. lol


----------



## alice_alice (Jan 25, 2007)

ive heard other women do that and they really loved it too. i havent tried it myself im afraid it might break me out. however i use diper rash ointment as a night cream. another interesting, cheap find:laughing: .


----------



## Baby Visage (Jan 26, 2007)

This is the ingredients for those who are curious!

*Purified Water, Ammonium Laureth, Sulfate, Decul Glucoside, Disodium Cocoamphodiacetate, Glyceryl Oleate, Citric Acid, Disodium EDTA, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Gragrance, D&amp;C RED #33, FD&amp;C BLUE #1*

Now, I don't know what half that stuff is! Hehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's definately an odd find but a good one nonetheless!

Just picture it...

"What do you use to wash your face?"

_"Well, it's by Summer's Eve..."_

"Wait, don't they make..."

_"Yeah. Don't ask. Here, try some!"_

Hahaha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 26, 2007)

I tried the Monistat as a primer....Who knows Maybe i'll try this sometime. I just stocked up on Olay products so it may be a while.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noey1219 (Jan 26, 2007)

i used to work at an ob/gyn office and thought i had heard it all!! i just might have to try this one


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 26, 2007)

*OH love this place! What a nifty trick to learn! Thanks for sharing... *

I've been using Summer's Eve Feminine Wash for years since it first came out and love it. Don't leave home without it in fact. (have a little travel sized bottle stashed away for "overnight trips" and whatnot...) I've been known to wash my HANDS with it, if like after the next morning from chopping an onion from the night before and that aroma still lingers in a nauseating icky way.... Works like a charm... But as a facial wash? Well I'll be darn! I'm gonna try this out tonight.


----------



## Baby Visage (Jan 26, 2007)

Tell us how it goes, Diva!

I wonder how many other little secrets hide in our bathroom?!


----------



## semantje (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 26, 2007)

i couldnt tell you what the ingredents are, but i can tell you the chemical formual of them (the perks of a chem minor).


----------



## mzmephime (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks for the hint


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 26, 2007)

That is sooooo funny. Very resourceful! I'm going to try this.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 27, 2007)

How interesting! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 27, 2007)

some funny looking dood in the 99cent store tried to show me a ****** talking about "good facial wash" he shoved it in my face ...and i looked at him like ...that is NOT for your face i was so disgusted i just walked out the store


----------



## Baby Visage (Mar 3, 2008)

Months later and this is STILL the best facial wash I've found.

Have any of you tried it yet???


----------



## iyapanlilio (Mar 3, 2008)

I have, actually! And not because I've been desperate, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Back when I was teaching, one of my kids (a BOY) admitted to having used feminine wash for his face because it was gentle and he was sensitive. I was shocked, but.. it all made sense. To be honest, I'd trust my face to this, than you-know to facial scrub! When I started reacting to even the mildest of the facial washes and soaps available to me at the time, I remembered that kid, and his advise, and... that was that.

Nowadays, I use a lot of other stuff, but on occasion, when I think my face needs a break from all the harsh realities of the world, I use this!


----------



## love2482 (Mar 4, 2008)

No, never tried.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 4, 2008)

What??? First monistat as a primer, now summer's eve as face wash, gee let's just shop in the feminine care isle for all our facial needs.


----------



## monniej (Mar 5, 2008)

it really does make a lot of sense when you think about it. jhmo~


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 5, 2008)

interesting! I don't know too much about this wash to begin with though. Why would someone use this on their uh cha cha rather than regular/milder soaps? Is it a bar or soap or a gel or what lol


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll give it a try . Thanks !


----------



## nikkideevah (Mar 6, 2008)

interesting LOL... I would have never thought to use it for my face...


----------



## magosienne (Mar 7, 2008)

well i suppose if it's gentle for a certain part of a woman's anatomy, it's also safe to use on your face :laughing:


----------



## Janet Bern (Mar 7, 2008)

I wonder if all feminine wash works to remove the makeup easier than soap and water?


----------

